# Deer?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Is it better to mainate deer in friut juce or should I cook it with just a Beef Rub?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

what part, and how are you cooking it?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ribs,Brisket,and Shoulder on the Pit(smoker/grill).


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

If I am smoking venison, I usally wrap in bacon and spray with a mix( 4/1 ratio) of applejuice and cider vinegar.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

When I smoke a venison roast I use McCormicks steak rub then wrap it with 2 lbs. of bacon since it is so lean, Im always afraid it will dry out and become like shoe leather. With that much bacon never had it dry out yet.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ummm bacon


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> If I am smoking venison, I usally wrap in bacon and spray with a mix( 4/1 ratio) of applejuice and cider vinegar.
> 
> View attachment 10198


That looks amazing!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BigJeff823 said:


> Is it better to mainate deer in friut juce or should I cook it with just a Beef Rub?


That's up to you. I have marinated deer in Italian dressing, or a brown sugar/orange juice mix. The brown sugra/oj mix works well with goose and duck.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

sun drop and lipton onion soup works good on the grill, for the smoker that bacon looks killer!


----------

